# Tommys Wants His Bulk Back !!



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello !!

Back in January i took part in "The Tale Of 9 Men Comp" I weighed in at 13'11, over the next 12 weeks I got up to 15st.

Was chuffed to bits BUT 2 weeks ago i picked up a stomach bug and dropped 10lbs up to yesterday :cursing:

Doc put me on meds a few days ago and the sickness has stopped and ive got my appetite back

So im doing a 1 month journal with the aim to get back to 15st ( maybe a wee bit over)

ive not trained for 2 weeks because ive not really eaten and have had no energy to do anything, im going to get as much

food down my neck as possible for the rest of this week and start back at the gym on monday

*Goals*

*
*gain 2lbs + per week

maintain BF at 13% not too concerned if this increases slightly for now

add a morning mass shake of 1400 cals to my daily food intake of 3000 cals

*Training*

*
*i train 4 times a week

chest, back, legs and shoulders, always finish a session with abs and some bi/ tri wor

- i will list training as it happens

*Diet*

*
*I am pretty strict diet wise, i prepp all my meals, i have 4 meals and 2 snacks per day normally

i have a wheatgrass shot daily, fish oils and a multi vit- Nexgen by Refelx,

and will be adding a pint of whole milk to my PWO shake instead of water

- i will list daily food intake as it happens

im not the type to stuff myself with curries or burgers ets just to get the poundage back, wanna do it clean 

*Supps*

*
* Reflex One Stop Extreme- GREAT ALL ROUNDER as a PWO or mass shake

(will post some pics up from my phone in a sec)

Height 6ft

weight 14'4 - empty this morning

any info or tips would be appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

are you running any cycles during your bulk?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> are you running any cycles during your bulk?


i was on TT400 x 1ml before i got sick, started it a month ago, will wait and see how I go, i think i can do it naturally tbh


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Some pics - its bad - skinny waif boy !!
View attachment 81218


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ever considered just going all out and doing a massive bulk then cutting? I think you would benefit greatly from it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> ever considered just going all out and doing a massive bulk then cutting? I think you would benefit greatly from it


yea but prob after summer pal, i like to be trim at this time of year....would love 16st one day


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> yea but prob after summer pal, i like to be trim at this time of year....would love 16st one day


Haha you shirt lifter, Try a super clean bulk and just keep up the cardio. **** me I hate that word cardio.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha you shirt lifter, Try a super clean bulk and just keep up the cardio. **** me I hate that word cardio.


Maybe cardio later , the weight flys off me if I run ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

damn...2lb a week of lbm, maybe abit optamistic bud but best of luck!  subd


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck pal.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

all the best with that, T10 ...

but 6' tall??? really???

in that case ...

me too! :cowboy:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

spike said:


> all the best with that, T10 ...
> 
> but 6' tall??? really???
> 
> ...


oi, weve met in real life- how tall u think i was ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn...2lb a week of lbm, maybe abit optamistic bud but best of luck!  subd


i can do it, well im gonna try ! just gonnae up the cals and graze as much as i can through the day


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> good luck pal.


cheers pal was gonna add it to the other thread but this will keep me motivated i think, bit more personal :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good on u


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Good on u


thanks hotstuff


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> cheers pal was gonna add it to the other thread but this will keep me motivated i think, bit more personal :thumbup1:


still post in the other one though! have you heard anything about the result? Ive PM'd Katy so hopefully should hear something soon! Once that has been sorted then I will post up my new goals.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> still post in the other one though! have you heard anything about the result? Ive PM'd Katy so hopefully should hear something soon! Once that has been sorted then I will post up my new goals.


not a dickie bird pal, kinda feel the excitments passed?

are you gonna start a journal?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you ever thought of running 6week bulk then 6 week cut, Ausbuilt does this and its something im gionna start doing after my cut which finishes in july

P.S Good luck


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you ever thought of running 6week bulk then 6 week cut, Ausbuilt does this and its something im gionna start doing after my cut which finishes in july
> 
> P.S Good luck


that sounds like a good plan, will see how i do over the next month or so, if the gains are good i may continue


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> not a dickie bird pal, kinda feel the excitments passed?
> 
> are you gonna start a journal?


yeah they have dragged it on a bit. would have been nice to have got some form of communication as to why etc...??? might be best if we just vote ourselves tbh.

was thinking of doing a journal but as im aiming to lose weight then tone up not sure if many people would be interested in it?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> yeah they have dragged it on a bit. would have been nice to have got some form of communication as to why etc...??? might be best if we just vote ourselves tbh.
> 
> was thinking of doing a journal but as im aiming to lose weight then tone up not sure if many people would be interested in it?


defo do a journal based on that, its a common goal on here and generally in most gyms :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> defo do a journal based on that, its a common goal on here and generally in most gyms :thumbup1:


think i will do pal. its like you say its a bit more personnal and others may be more inclined to offer advice etc....

or failing that i might see if someody fancies a faceoff or something?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> think i will do pal. its like you say its a bit more personnal and others may be more inclined to offer advice etc....
> 
> or failing that i might see if someody fancies a faceoff or something?


Do your own


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Subbed buddy especially interested in seeing the food side of things!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u 15 stone yet thomas?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u 15 stone yet thomas?


i hit it 2 weeks ago pal then got this stomach virus 10 days ago, basically my stomach was rejecting food so i was throwing it back up,

went from 3000+ cals a day to bread and water for 10 days and dropped to 14'4 :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Subbed buddy especially interested in seeing the food side of things!


Ive jus started eating again as of yesterday so im still not at my full limit

today

1400 cal mass shake

2 tins of tuna, onion, pepper, cucumber, tomatoes, oil- split in to 2 meals with a bagel

2 lamb fillets and salad

mass shake

handful of cashews

shot of wheatgrass

this will improve as the days go on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> i hit it 2 weeks ago pal then got this stomach virus 10 days ago, basically my stomach was rejecting food so i was throwing it back up,
> 
> went from 3000+ cals a day to bread and water for 10 days and dropped to 14'4 :cursing:


I know mate, i was joking as the theme of this journal is getting u to 15 stone


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best with this goal mate....

and I would keep it clean too... summers coming


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I know mate, i was joking as the theme of this journal is getting u to 15 stone


you bad :tongue:


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

What benefits do you feel from the wheat grass Tommy?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> What benefits do you feel from the wheat grass Tommy?


i take it to ensure im getting my greens, 2 teaspoons = 1.5lbs of veg, get it in H&B £7


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> i take it to ensure im getting my greens, 2 teaspoons = 1.5lbs of veg, get it in H&B £7


i have bought my first 'health' based supplement, mp superfood xs , i feel like a grown up now lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> i take it to ensure im getting my greens, 2 teaspoons = 1.5lbs of veg, get it in H&B £7


How much do you get for £7


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> How much do you get for £7


its a good size pouch 200gs for 7.99

i also get the q10 with omegas to sprinkle over food from cereals to meat

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=3741&prodid=4329&cid=256&sid=0


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice 1... thats on my shopping list...


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Cheers buddy well look into that does it taste rank lol?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Cheers buddy well look into that does it taste rank lol?


easy peezy...add to a small glass of water and neck it in 2 seconds- no taste


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> nice 1... thats on my shopping list...


good for the whole family jay even the kids


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Cheers mate ill look into that, whilst I love veg I never get enough do a little extra can't hurt!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> good luck Tbone


Thanks Bob


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Going food shopping today , first time since I've been sick think I will get a selection of fish and vegetables and lots of fruits , my body needs the vitamins and omegas , will do mash and broccoli and get a couple of pints of whole milk down me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just had my morning shake - pint of whole milk , 4 scoops reflex one stop, almonds , oats , banana, I've ditched the honey was making me gagg... Should be 1000 cals all in , good start to the day


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Edit / cashew nuts not almonds


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Almonds ......is another thing I need to slip back into my diet.. I used to have them with my oats, makes it much more tasty


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Almonds ......is another thing I need to slip back into my diet.. I used to have them with my oats, makes it much more tasty


Yea nuts ate Soo hood for you , I buy a different bag each time to keep the taste buds interested , walnuts too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Almonds ......is another thing I need to slip back into my diet.. I used to have them with my oats, makes it much more tasty


when i eat my oat porridge just add some strawberry jam thats really nice


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

not cheap though are they tommy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> when i eat my oat porridge just add some strawberry jam thats really nice


will try this mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> will try this mate


yeah really makes it go down alot easier


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> not cheap though are they tommy


Best bet is get a holland and Barrett loyalty card dude , and watch out for the offers there's always something on offer


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just found this pic from last year post test / var cycle gonna use it as a motivation tool


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Just found this pic from last year post test / var cycle gonna use it as a motivation tool
> View attachment 81327


LEAN!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Went and bought some wheat grass while in town today, although I hate going into h and b always end up thinking "oh that looks good!". Thirty quid later today......whoops!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Went and bought some wheat grass while in town today, although I hate going into h and b always end up thinking "oh that looks good!". Thirty quid later today......whoops!


Did you get a loyalty card ?? What did u buy ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> LEAN!


It's the look I love Jay, all year round , I can't handle bulk it gets to me mentally ...


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Should have, i'm pre programmed to say no when sales people tell me about loyalty cards. Maybe worth looking into though.

Bought done of the wheat grass powder, some super strength vitamins and minerals and some of the flaxseed, Brazil nut and q10 powder that you sprinkle on food. I usually buy the flax seed and linseed and goji berry mix but fancied a change.

Just has a shot of wheat grass. Two teaspoons but think I used to muchwater a took for gulps to down. Not pleasant but not unpleasant, just a bit chalky!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Should have, i'm pre programmed to say no when sales people tell me about loyalty cards. Maybe worth looking into though.
> 
> Bought done of the wheat grass powder, some super strength vitamins and minerals and some of the flaxseed, Brazil nut and q10 powder that you sprinkle on food. I usually buy the flax seed and linseed and goji berry mix but fancied a change.
> 
> Just has a shot of wheat grass. Two teaspoons but think I used to muchwater a took for gulps to down. Not pleasant but not unpleasant, just a bit chalky!


Yea use a little water goes down faster , have some juice handy and neck some straight after , I love the q10 stuff too , use it on everything pal . Get the card u block up points and get extra offers it's worth it ! I get my nuts when on special offer bulk but them. Had a really busy day not had a chance to food shop yet , might go out for dinner instead it's a sunny evening in Glasgow so would be good to get out in it


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Good on you mate, enjoy!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In 2 make tommy my new BFF! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MutantX said:


> In 2 make tommy my new BFF! :lol:


Jump aboard !!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Is that wise


What's the worst that could happen?

wait, wut?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So getting ready to move flats today , so no training this weekend . Will be back to it from Monday morning , I go gym at 630 x 4 mornings a week then straight to work , I'm not a pm trainer.. Food this weekend will prob be a mix of convenient stuff and take away due to moving , will do a big food shop for the week on Monday.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Good luck with the move buddy.

Question...did the wheat grass make you **** tonnes lol? Had four within an hour of getting up! Not like upset stomach ones either, i'm talking decent poos!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Good luck with the move buddy.
> 
> Question...did the wheat grass make you **** tonnes lol? Had four within an hour of getting up! Not like upset stomach ones either, i'm talking decent poos!!


Yup it's had the green tea affect lol


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Nice! How was the move?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wheres Tommy today????????

still out partying knowing him:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lookin great shape in ur avi mate.....but reading threw noticed its an old 1 lol, you'll get there again soon enough


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Wheres Tommy today????????
> 
> still out partying knowing him:laugh:


Yeah I reckon!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Wheres Tommy today????????
> 
> still out partying knowing him:laugh:


oi ! lol remeber i was moving house this weekend, what do u take me for


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> oi ! lol remeber i was moving house this weekend, what do u take me for


A dirty roider is what i take you for! Same as of most of us!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

so this is where my road back to 15 st really begins, house move done, stomach virus gone, back to the gym today- first tme in 2 weeks. I said to myself i would work to roughly 80% of my normal lifts to ease my body back to it slowly, however after being in the gym again the adrenelin kicked in so i did the following-

*Chest*Pec Fly Machine 10/10/8/8 max 127kg i normally do the full stack at 137

press 10/10/8/8 max 75kg

parallel bar Dips body weight 8/8/7/7 these are still pretty new to me

Incline smith press 10/8/8/7 max 60k plus bar

cables - reverse crossovers- focusing on lower chest - sure theres a name for this lol anyway 4x10 max 32kg each side

++then did 4 x10 deep decline bench on a step with 15kg, normally do 20kg but was pretty knacked at this point

great session but did push it considering ive been sick as a dog for 2 weeks - oh well  :thumb:

*Food*porridge, pButter and banana toastie, shot of wheatgrass

PWO shake Reflex One Stop Extreme 50gs protein 450 cals, handful of cashew

w/meal pasta with chicken breast, tomatoes, pepper, garlic

250gs salmon, egg noodles and brocolli

2 thick slices of fresh pineapple

chicken breast egg noodle and brocolli- (small mounts of noodles and brocolli)

homemade shake- raspberries, strawberries, apple, blackcurrents, greek yoghurt,, honey, mixed nuts, 3 scopps Reflex

** bear in mind ive literally ate nothing for 2 weeks, so im finding my feet with my dirt this week , see what works with my stomach

All in all a good first day back, pleased with training and diet, will keep perfecting my weights and diet as the days go bye, its just

down to getting my routines back after being sick.

took a pic at the gym this morning and a pic of 1 of my meals tonight and what ive prepped for tomorrows day time meals at work

:thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well done mate! Is your new place in scotland still?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Well done mate! Is your new place in scotland still?


yea buddy just moved to the west end, great part of town, parks, culture, great cafe society and only 10 mins from gym and work so all good :thumb: hows it goin Mr WINNER :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> yea buddy just moved to the west end, great part of town, parks, culture, great cafe society and only 10 mins from gym and work so all good :thumb: hows it goin Mr WINNER :bounce:


True patriot among other things i see


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> yea buddy just moved to the west end, great part of town, parks, culture, great cafe society and only 10 mins from gym and work so all good :thumb: hows it goin Mr WINNER :bounce:


Haha. Still not sure i deserved to win though lol!

Sounds like your back on track mate after your illness. You defo give me the determination to crack on.

Im doung well mate. Updating my journal everyday and hitting the gym hard. Hopefully in 6 months ill look totally different!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> so this is where my road back to 15 st really begins, house move done, stomach virus gone, back to the gym today- first tme in 2 weeks. I said to myself i would work to roughly 80% of my normal lifts to ease my body back to it slowly, however after being in the gym again the adrenelin kicked in so i did the following-
> 
> *Chest*Pec Fly Machine 10/10/8/8 max 127kg i normally do the full stack at 137
> 
> ...


Moving is very stressfull... bet your glad its sorted, and you can now consentrate on your goals...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Day 2 .... Breakie , porridge , w/ meal Pitts with cheese , shot of wheatgrass , gym now doing back .... Will update training / food tonight . Feels great to be back in my routine ! 

*Diet*

breakfast as above

PWO mass shake

chicken breast, egg noodles, sweet pot wedges and brocolli ( had this twice)

smoked haddock and thai noodles

steamed seabass

mass shake x 1000 cals straws, rasp, blac currents, apple, oats, honey, greek yoghurt, 3 scoops weigh

*Training*

Back

extensions

T-Bar

seated rows

pull downs

DB Hammer curls 4 sets

single bicep cable curls 4sets

seated crunches 4 sets

left the house at 620am got in at 715 pm, this is pretty normal for me as i train before 7am and work til 630, normally do a quick food shop after work then head home:thumbup1:

appetites comming back nicely now, strength is good on some stuff and weak on others


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Smash it!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Day 2 .... Breakie , porridge , w/ meal Pitts with cheese , shot of wheatgrass , gym now doing back .... Will update training / food tonight . *Feels great to be back in my routine !*


Im starting to feel the same...my mojo is back.... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Im starting to feel the same...my mojo is back.... :thumb:


Feels great doesn't it Jay , by the end of this week I will be flying ! Weirdly a few mates at the gym were like I look ripped have u been cutting lolll I was like Nooooo I've been ill hahaha


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Goof stuff mate always good. I've got the sickness now and feeLing very weak hope its gone soon!

You made it to the shops yet?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Goof stuff mate always good. I've got the sickness now and feeLing very weak hope its gone soon!
> 
> You made it to the shops yet?


whats up? is it ur stomach? are u eating??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

took some pics this week, as u can see im lean lean lean after my sudden weight and size loss


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice and lean, so keep it clean!!!

bit of mt2 wouldnt go a miss too tommy :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Be interesting to see what you you gain over next 6 months


Well short term is to get back to where I was Bob , then summer will be around the corner so not sure if I will continue to bulk ... going to weigh myself weekly and make any tweaks to my diet , I've trained mon - wed , rest tomoz got a 12 hour shift at work ! Then train Friday and sat morning .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Nice and lean, so keep it clean!!!
> 
> bit of mt2 wouldnt go a miss too tommy :lol:


Lol I've got 2 vials here just need some bac water - what's wrong with my Scottish suntan ?? Lolll yea I'm gonnae eat clean 6.5 days a week , I'm strict with diet Jay , I prepp all my meals and take to work and have snacks every 2-3 hours rather than large meals


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im going to try mt2 for the first time in the next 2 weeks... whats the back water for??? I dont know anything about mt2... other than it makes you tanned.

In all honesty I need to get my diet in trim... after having 2 months off training and diet.. Ive been struggling but I will be back in routine soon..


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

@Tommy:

*an old cherokee told his grandson " my son, there is a battle between to wolves inside us all.*

*
one is evil, anger and jealousy, lies, greedy and ego. The other is good, it is joy, peace, love, hope, humanity and kindness.*

*
*

*
The boy though about this and asked " Grandfather, which wolf wins?*

*
*

*
The old man quietly replied " the one you feed "*

Gotta love that!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> whats up? is it ur stomach? are u eating??


Yeah mate, all better new. Don't wanna be a pussy buy I swear to God it was the wheat grass. Like I posted before, after the second day or could have been the first, I **** leads, then had a weird feeling of nausea which I ignored. During the third day I felt really write sick but no loss of appetite and powered through work.

Got home and spent the rest of the night literally flowing out my **** but still hungry unlike a usual bug. The next say still felt a bit rough and today much better having not taken the grass since being ill.

I think I either took to much to quick judging by some reviews at two teaspoons every morning, or it just don't agree with me, but now i'm worried to try again lol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SamG said:


> Yeah mate, all better new. Don't wanna be a pussy buy I swear to God it was the wheat grass. Like I posted before, after the second day or could have been the first, I **** leads, then had a weird feeling of nausea which I ignored. During the third day I felt really write sick but no loss of appetite and powered through work.
> 
> Got home and spent the rest of the night literally flowing out my **** but still hungry unlike a usual bug. The next say still felt a bit rough and today much better having not taken the grass since being ill.
> 
> I think I either took to much to quick judging by some reviews at two teaspoons every morning, or it just don't agree with me, but now i'm worried to try again lol.


I did same with udos oil. Tried taking tb sp to start with. Was very ill. Then i just built it up slowly and was taking 3tbsp in end. Steady away lad!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yuck ! Well drop it to 1 spoon then , I love it lol! Been mad busy will update diet and training from yesterday tonight


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just weighed my self a Boots. 14,5 , will do again in a week at the same time , I'm ok ish with that considering I was 14st in the early stages of my stomach virus. So 9lbs to go over the next 5 / 6 weeks - its do able


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Just weighed my self a Boots. *14,5* , will do again in a week at the same time , I'm ok ish with that considering I was 14st in the early stages of my stomach virus. So 9lbs to go over the next 5 / 6 weeks - its do able


I bet the last time you were that weight,doc martins were in fash!  if i was you my goal would

be 15-6 of quality lean gains,then improve from there slowly staying in decent condition....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> I bet the last time you were that weight,doc martins were in fash!  if i was you my goal would
> 
> be 15-6 of quality lean gains,then improve from there slowly staying in decent condition....


15st 6 ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> aaaaarrrrrr capin harry bonney says " your a pencil neck" aaarrrrrrr


Oi , let us get to 15 first ....4th session of the week Comming up - shoulders , abs ... Been a mental week !! Sooo busy !!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> 15st 6 ?


yes,that be a good weight for you to aim at....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> yes,that be a good weight for you to aim at....


Yea Mal I would love that ! But at the moment the golden numbers 15... I'm on it big time ... Gonna shoot TT400 and eat bigger but try and sit at 15% bf ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea Mal I would love that ! But at the moment the golden numbers 15... I'm on it big time ... Gonna shoot TT400 and eat bigger but try and sit at 15% bf ?


Im running tt400 with mast & tren...cant wait to see the results.. :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive just dropped some oxy...pre workout,se if it cant boost my performance lol,ive

been on 1500 cals all week im fvked!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea Mal I would love that ! But at the moment the golden numbers 15... I'm on it big time ... Gonna shoot TT400 and eat bigger but try and sit at 15% bf ?


Should be easy mate you've been heavy'er than that in the past so.....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im starting oxy's on monday.. running them for 2 weeks.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Im starting oxy's on monday.. running them for 2 weeks.


What ones you got jay,i got a few strips of alpha ph, they give you a bit of a headrush

for a few hours,like bp rising..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> What ones you got jay,i got a few strips of alpha ph, they give you a bit of a headrush
> 
> for a few hours,like bp rising..


Not sure.. as not picking them up until monday... my source is a very good source, so no doubt they will be good..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure.. as not picking them up until monday... my source is a very good source, so no doubt they will be good..


Good luck with them Jay, I lasted 2 weeks then got horrendous headaches and had to stop.. U will blow up though  )


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well first week back at work and the gym , trained 4 times and doing some abs , arms , cardio in the morning , have to say I'm fuked! Canny be bothered turning my laptop on . Ive started a food diary, will update this fully on Sunday


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Good on you mate feels great going back to it doesn't it. Looking forward to seeing the food diary too for some nice bulking ideas!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym time - last session of the week , got my 5 days in - chuffed !! Cardio and arms


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You seem back in the zone now Tommy...


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Def, in the gym at this time on a Saturday! Good on you.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> You seem back in the zone now Tommy...


Totally Jay , just did delts , bis , tris, Abs then 4 sets of kettle ball swings... Off to work now


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Def, in the gym at this time on a Saturday! Good on you.


I'm an early riser


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Totally Jay , just did delts , bis , tris, Abs then 4 sets of kettle ball swings... Off to work now


fckin warrior :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Work and training on a weekend....

Dedication there mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

do u get any grub down u before early morning training tommy?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> do u get any grub down u before early morning training tommy?


Yea 2 bananas handful of cashews and shot of wheatgrass at 6 , then pwo shake then necked chicken and rice , was starving !! Lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea 2 bananas handful of cashews and shot of wheatgrass at 6 , then pwo shake then necked chicken and rice , was starving !! Lol


Ive been doing quite a bit of early morning HIIT on an empty stomach. Good job as if i had anything in there it would get sicked up lol!

Sounds like you are getting back on form now pal!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Ive been doing quite a bit of early morning HIIT on an empty stomach. Good job as if i had anything in there it would get sicked up lol!
> 
> Sounds like you are getting back on form now pal!!


I need something or I start to dry vomit half way through my sessions .. All good with you buddy , saw it down to 13'2 !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I need something or I start to dry vomit half way through my sessions .. All good with you buddy , saw it down to 13'2 !


Good stuff mate. Yeah its going well mate. Ill lose a bit more then ill start getting serious with weights. Hopefully have a six pack for summer lol!

Im impressed with your dedication!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trying to upload pics but it's not working ??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

just took this back shot.....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking good T


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good work... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, bad times though ive been sick as a dog all through the night and all day today , called the doc and cant see her til friday, so diet today has been , porridge, soup, OJ, grapes, actimel, oatcakes- cant risk meat or anything heavy.

I guess this stomach virus will take longer than i think to get over, im gonna train in the morning anyway and eat little and often,

ive managed not to be sick tonight so theres hope :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So feeling ok and having some cornflakes , banana and an actimel , heading to do chest in a mo.... Cross everything folks I don't vomit before I get in there !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just try and eat small and often T


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Just try and eat small and often T


I'm trying dude , had my whey Shake and now got done soup and bread , drinking a lot of green tea too, gym was ok my strength is down , completed my chest session but dropped the weight, got through it but was so knackered I almost didn't have a shower just wanted out of there. Trying to get through to the docs now .., got red spots on my stomach now ??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm trying dude , had my whey Shake and now got done soup and bread , drinking a lot of green tea too, gym was ok my strength is down , completed my chest session but dropped the weight, got through it but was so knackered I almost didn't have a shower just wanted out of there. Trying to get through to the docs now .., got red spots on my stomach now ??


you need 2 weeks in france mate,a nice relaxing hol...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> you need 2 weeks in france mate,a nice relaxing hol...


Now there s thought Mal ! My flat mates a PT he said my bodies been through a lot with the virus defended are low and I should just rest but he also understands the need / guilt to train so said low weight high volume and it will come back


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

how many times a week you train?,im training twice a week..so loads of rest and great

gains.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> how many times a week you train?,im training twice a week..so loads of rest and great
> 
> gains.


2 days???

What do you do in them 2 sessions mal?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Train chest and tri's,sometimes add in delts...back and bi's,my leg training is still in rehab

mode,but i would squat in the next session following week,ive never trained more than 3 days

a week...4 day split mon..wed..fri.. mon so on..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> how many times a week you train?,im training twice a week..so loads of rest and great
> 
> gains.


4 days , chest , back , legs, shoulders..... Heading to do back now , had a whey shake and a pear when I got up


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> 4 days , chest , back , legs, shoulders..... Heading to do back now , had a whey shake and a pear when I got up


See how things pan out,if not feeling 100% in say a month ,drop your workout day's to 3 a week mate

which is the norm tbh dude,it worked for yates,so dont be put off..your gains will be alot better,and plenty

of rest too.Pear and whey sounds nice....Need a new blender!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> See how things pan out,if not feeling 100% in say a month ,drop your workout day's to 3 a week mate
> 
> which is the norm tbh dude,it worked for yates,so dont be put off..your gains will be alot better,and plenty
> 
> of rest too.Pear and whey sounds nice....Need a new blender!!


Sounds good dude , I'm just paranoid at the mo that I've lost all my hard work , all my gains and I guess I'm proving a point to myself that I'm still fit ( not ) 3 days sounds good might think about that , I bought a new blender from Argos , get one that cuts ice for summer shakes


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strength was ok this morning , kept down last nights food too  did back ... Extensions, T-bar rows, pull ups , seated pulleys , pec dec, calf raises and crunches ....backs my strongest a d favourite session


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

On a 9-9 now !! Got docs at 1140 for blood tests see what the fuks up With me !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> On a 9-9 now !! Got docs at 1140 for blood tests see what the fuks up With me !


Put me down Doc.... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Put me down Doc.... :lol:


Oi ! Go easy Jay lol ... So far today I've had 2 whey shakes , pear , 100g king prawns and a bowl of Tuna pasta , got chicken and mash twice lined up, cross everything it stays down - Docs now ( hope he's not a sexy fuker ) lolll


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Oi ! Go easy Jay lol ... So far today I've had 2 whey shakes , pear , 100g king prawns and a bowl of Tuna pasta , got chicken and mash twice lined up, cross everything it stays down - Docs now ( hope he's not a sexy fuker ) lolll


your food bill must cost a fortune!!!!

hope docs goes well for you mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

summary of today

530 get up - actimel- shake and pear and cup of green tea- prep gym kit

620 leave for gym/ 650 start training- back session as posted- shake and pear

tuna pasta

prawns

macaroni

tiger prawns, fresh cut pinneaple, mixed green salad

chicken and mash

wheatgrass shot/ cup of green tea

actimel

best food day in weeks, no sign of vomiting YET :thumb:

got my bloods took- 4 vials lol their testing for everything

then had a all over health check- BP/ Pulse is healthy- weight 90kg :cursing:

changed my meds from 1 to 3 anti sicness tabs per day and another tab i take twice daily,

got a gastro appointment booked and get my bloodf results on monday


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

HOLA AMIGOS :bounce: :bounce:

Todays been a good day, Mal i took your advice and had a rest day today, legs tomorrow though :no:

been a great day for food, no sickness last night or today so far and i dont think i will be

shake/ cornflakes

ham and cheese sandwich on w/meal

chicken and rice

chicken and rice

7pm chicken in spicey tomatoe sauce

ice lolly 

9pm chicken as of 7pm

bedtime shake

food consumption is so much better, think my new meds are helping

other stuff - wee barbers buzz cut for my date tomoz :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good news on the grub!,ive eaten loads today too ,strength going down now,so time to

change diet for a couple of weeks,just had a bowl of rice crispies and a nana sarni lol.

Your weight should go up steady now over thenext few weeks,rest is key mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Good news on the grub!,ive eaten loads today too ,strength going down now,so time to
> 
> change diet for a couple of weeks,just had a bowl of rice crispies and a nana sarni lol.
> 
> Your weight should go up steady now over thenext few weeks,rest is key mate.


did i mention the 2 custard slices i scoffed waiting on the tube 

might go back to the tins of creamed rice again ?

just had a wee chat wi ma source- test/ deca wi few weeks of oxys to kick start?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I tell you mate oxy's when dieting are awesome,think they might be a problem though with

more carbs in my diet personally,but you could try one on training days only,pre workout.

Your natty atm then,thats a decent stack for size,get npp mate instead of normal deca,

good size and leaner gains , i like the stuff..using the pro chem one..nandrophen 200.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> I tell you mate oxy's when dieting are awesome,think they might be a problem though with
> 
> more carbs in my diet personally,but you could try one on training days only,pre workout.
> 
> ...


Getting it dropped off tomoz, so you would onlt take oxys as a pre workout stim not daily?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Im trying them an hour or so preworkout,makes a diff...just see how you get on with them,sides

wise and play around with the doses,ive not used them before so im doing the same,but i do

have more on order

I find dbol ok,but start feeling sicky on them after a few weeks,pain in the bum.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Im trying them an hour or so preworkout,makes a diff...just see how you get on with them,sides
> 
> wise and play around with the doses,ive not used them before so im doing the same,but i do
> 
> ...


difference in strength, do u get a rush, take on an empty stomach?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> did i mention the 2 custard slices i scoffed waiting on the tube
> 
> might go back to the tins of creamed rice again ?
> 
> just had a wee chat wi ma source- test/ deca wi few weeks of *oxys* to kick start?


I started oxy's on tuesday Tom, going to run the for 2 maybe 3 weeks to blast me into my cycle..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I started oxy's on tuesday Tom, going to run the for 2 maybe 3 weeks to blast me into my cycle..


how u taking them jay.............


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> how u taking them jay.............


I take 1 per day at 2pm ish mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

2lbs a week keeping it clean would be impressive, GL with it, even 1/2 of that is decent!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I take 1 per day at 2pm ish mate


why at 2? is one 50mg?

ps BAC water is for mixing with MT2- gonna start it soon when my stomach settles


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> why at 2? is one 50mg?
> 
> ps BAC water is for mixing with MT2- gonna start it soon when my stomach settles


Yeah 50mg...

I found taking it late in the evening stops me sleeping well.. so I take it at 2pm then train at 5pm...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous_George said:


> 2lbs a week keeping it clean would be impressive, GL with it, even 1/2 of that is decent!


yea Dude 1-2 would be ace, ive done a a stone in 11 weeks before, i eat clean 95% of the week, will just add 1000 cals

on top, as soon as my stomach clears up ! Grrrr :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good morning the peoples :thumb:

feel great today, up since 6 laundry/ flat done

whey shake, porridge, actimel, green tea

headin to do back in a bit, some of you may know ive had back surgery twice and 2 discs out,

which means squats have been a no-no for the past few year but they are essential so gonna try them again with a very light

weight prob 10s just to get over the fear factor and see what its like, they were my fav move in the past.

so was thinking of something like this

extensions

squats

press

hams

calfs

any thoughts ?

s


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

this was me at 15'5 18months ago...i want this back !

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/tommy10-albums-2010-my-journey-100kg-picture50740-june-29.jpg


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

you looked really good in taht pic from 18 months ago mate !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> you looked really good in taht pic from 18 months ago mate !


well watch this space buddy- hes comming back !

hows the cut going .............. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Good morning the peoples :thumb:
> 
> feel great today, up since 6 laundry/ flat done
> 
> ...


Take it easy on squats T, the last thing you need is an injury whilst getting in shape for the summer.. If I were you I would try a light weight, if its ok I would stick with a light weight, slowly with high reps. Dont keep adding weight until it gives up on you..

I forgot to weigh today T.. will do it in the morning.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

look nice and lean in that pic... :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> well watch this space buddy- hes comming back !
> 
> hows the cut going .............. :thumbup1:


Going good feeling tighter already its only my first week cutting but i can already feel and see the difference , iv lowered my carbs by over 1000 cals this week and it shows! Im not that bloated as i usually am and my strength has gone down some cause of the sudden calorie cut. So next week im lowering my cals by another 500.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

meal 2 down- chicken and egg noodles- glass of OJ- back time :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> meal 2 down- chicken and egg noodles- glass of OJ- back time :thumb:


Is this meal homemade t? if so explain:tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Is this meal homemade t? if so explain:tongue:


Just a plain chicken breast cut up, boil some egg noodles and bingo add salt n chilli....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Leg session as listed previously , did squats for the first time in years , very light just to get technique , 2 x 20k and 2x 30k plus bar, felt fine , could have gone heavier but NO!! Ain't risking anything , was a bit hyper so went with it and added lat pull downs , pec dec , kneeling rope pull downs full stack x4 sets / ss with tri pull downs !! Lolll


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Met up with Weeman after the gym


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Met up with Weeman after the gym


Ha cheeky wink....which one of you is broken after that encounter?!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Ha cheeky wink....which one of you is broken after that encounter?!


How very dare you   .... ( ME!!) lollll


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Today's turned in to a cheat day , 2 big bars of dairy milk, 2 Chocy croissants , feast ice lolly , crisps , Irn Bru .... Got this massive sweet craving this morning and it's not stopped !!! Heading to Manchester tonight then London on Monday night .. No training just lots of eating


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like what you need though mate after the spates of sickness! Bet its good to feel hungry and keep it down!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Today's turned in to a cheat day , 2 big bars of dairy milk, 2 Chocy croissants , feast ice lolly , crisps , Irn Bru .... Got this massive sweet craving this morning and it's not stopped !!! Heading to Manchester tonight then London on Monday night .. No training just lots of eating


Same here im hungry for any junk food today & luckily today is my cheat day!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Today's turned in to a cheat day , 2 big bars of dairy milk, 2 Chocy croissants , feast ice lolly , crisps , Irn Bru .... Got this massive sweet craving this morning and it's not stopped !!! Heading to Manchester tonight then London on Monday night .. No training just lots of eating


Make sure you plenty of dancing in manchester tonight T... burn off all that junk..

I bought some of that Wheat Grass today... what dose do you have? I had 2 tea spoons in some juice.. tasted a bit like homegrown canabbis, but it was ok.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Careful jay, I started on two teaspoons a day and was ****ting water by the third!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Make sure you plenty of dancing in manchester tonight T... burn off all that junk..
> 
> I bought some of that Wheat Grass today... what dose do you have? I had 2 tea spoons in some juice.. tasted a bit like homegrown canabbis, but it was ok.


Start. With 1 teaspoon ... That's plenty .. Equates to 2lb of veg


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Talk to me about this wheat grass ... Sounds a bit new age


It's a superfood bob , been going for years , it's brilliant !


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Can i say how good Wine and a few gins are on a sat night,im numb!! but the sex was great..... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Can i say how good Wine and a few gins are on a sat night,im numb!! but the sex was great..... :thumb:


Awesome mal , I had booze free nookie last night ... All night


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i feel like cr4p this morn:whistling: need to eat sharpish.....what you get up to last night tom?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> i feel like cr4p this morn:whistling: need to eat sharpish.....what you get up to last night tom?


nowt really Mal, was supposed to be in manchester last night but took a whitie at the station and my m8 was like were going

nowhere you look like death :death: felt off all day with my stomach so was ill by 5pm when we were just about getting on the train.

feel better this morning had green tea and cornflakes whey shake. Got my Test and Deca and oxys in  but waiting til I get all

my test results on monday from the Docs before starting anything.

so its a bit of a tidy , chest session , then the rest of the day to get sorted for London tomorrow night


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hope you can sort these stomach issues out Tomi,sounds like a real poblem for you,i wonder if

u may have an ulcer or something mate,have they ruled that out at the doc's?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like u been abusing ur sexy toi.. :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> hope you can sort these stomach issues out Tomi,sounds like a real poblem for you,i wonder if
> 
> u may have an ulcer or something mate,have they ruled that out at the doc's?


It's been hell tbh mal but I get my test results on the morning so hopefully I will have an answer ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Sounds like u been abusing ur sexy toi.. :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Dude


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> I will check this bad boy out and see how it goes


Holland and Barrett dude , u should also buy the Q10 omega 3/6/9 pouch , sprinkle over cereals , porridge in shakes etc


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SamG said:


> Careful jay, I started on two teaspoons a day and was ****ting water by the third!


to late!!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Ha has it hit you yet lol?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Seen the wheatgrass in h&b
> 
> Where do you get the q10 pouch


In there pal , there's about 6 different pouches have a nose at them


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SamG said:


> Ha has it hit you yet lol?


I stink too!!! I started a new protien aswel.... the family cant come near me.. :tongue:


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Ha yeah I found that! On days off from work so going to try the wheat gras again But only one teaspoon in case I have adverse effects again lol. What protein powder you on?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Isolate From Jy nutrition.. to be honest, its a nice taste but the texture is a bit to thick.. it says 2 scoops with 300ml water, but it was thicker than mc d's milkshake.. im putting 500ml of water with it, so its not to bad..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well folks tomorrow I get my results / good or bad at least I have an answer


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

*BOY* check my Journal.. have been naughty :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

And while am at it.. take this :gun_bandana: and that :2guns: and double that! :death:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *BOY* check my Journal.. have been naughty :lol:


Don't u start !! Ive had that all weekend lolll


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> And while am at it.. take this :gun_bandana: and that :2guns: and double that! :death:


U forgot blow me


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Don't u start !! Ive had that all weekend lolll


lmao! helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo boy  huh ?? :huh: long spunky weekend :laugh:



Tommy10 said:


> U forgot blow me


 :blowme: and


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So goes to the docs to get my bloods back , she sends me straight to the hospital gets more bloods taken, chest x ray and heart monitor , all clear on everything  but my stomachs still a concern do endoscopy in the next 2 weeks , blood checks font cover stomach issues .... happy I'm healthy in the heart , liver and kidney dept cause I was scared but just need the stomach sorting now


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So new day ahead - putting all yesterday's stuff behind me and getting my positive head on .... Heading to do chest , had a whey shake , handful of nuts and coffee. Gonnae go food shopping after , plan is to eat little and often and gage how certain foods are reacting with my stomach ....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dont go to heavy Tommy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dont go to heavy Tommy


Session was good , pec flys , smith inclines, declines , press, dips then calves and crunches ... Went heavy on some stuff .... Eating going good so far off to do s good shop now , will update food laters


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

avoid wheat for a couple of days tom,see how that pans out.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

and gluten


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Happy to report no sickness since Monday , trained mon / Tues chest and back this morning , diet wise I got to around 2500 cals yesterday , really pleased with that !! Started Oxys today gonna take per workout and again around 5pm, shooting test / deca when I get home ... I know it's a bit soon but I'm so down about my size and shape  just bumped in to a pal after the gym he was like bloody hell you look thin !!! So defo pinning!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

you will be back on form soon mate..... muscle memory is a wonderful thing!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> you will be back on form soon mate..... muscle memory is a wonderful thing!!


Your right I did have a wee pump going on after the gym looked fuller even if just for a wee while lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok so I feel like the past 2 days have been a bit of a turning point, think my new stomach meds have kicked in :thumb:

yesterday i trained chest and ate around 2500 cals

Trained back today- xtns, seated rows, t-bar rows, behind neck pull downs, pull ups then deep decline abs with 20kg plate

Food- as ive eaten it from 7am

whey shake added Q10 superfood, green tea, banana

trained

mass shake, prawns and pkt of crab sticks

300g chicken breast, egg noodles, chopped up some pinneaple and peppers- woked it all

pack of mackeral, half tub cottage cheese, beatroot, sweet potato, half pint of ss milk

green tea/ fish oils

mackeral, beatroot, chicken leftovers

mass shake

green tea

happy with the day so far.....got another meal and shake to have in the next few hours

gear

started oxys today, 1 an hour before training and 1 at 4

pinned test/deca...1ml of each

INEED to get my strength and size back PRONTO


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

PRONTO = I like this babe and very well done with all the nice food and focused training!

:blowme:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> PRONTO = I like this babe and very well done with all the nice food and focused training!
> 
> :blowme:


Thanks my darling :tt2:

im on my way BACK .....watch this space :bounce:

p.s i cant seem to upload any pics !!! whats happening?? help ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice  just got an hard on looking at that food u got there lmao!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

All recent pics from the last 2 ish weeks , you can see how lean I am but it's all there to be gained


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice  just got an hard on looking at that food u got there lmao!


Lol that's today's dishes and my supp cupboard full of goodies


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thomas, as you know l have had massive issues with my stomach too and l have found no bread and very little pasta / carbs has really changed things for me.

Mite be worth considering.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Thomas, as you know l have had massive issues with my stomach too and l have found no bread and very little pasta / carbs has really changed things for me.
> 
> Mite be worth considering.


George I was literally just thinking about you, was gonna text ya and u posted in here..... :thumb:

im trying all kinds of food combos G.......


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

For u as a lil treat well no! I just posted it else where for ermmmmm someone else inspiration sozy babe :lol:


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Mate your food always looks so good and different, i'm jealous! What's a typical Weeks shop like? You still keeping that food diary?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SamG said:


> Mate your food always looks so good and different, i'm jealous! What's a typical Weeks shop like? You still keeping that food diary?


Mate he is the KING of shopping trust me !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> For u as a lil treat well no! I just posted it else where for ermmmmm someone else inspiration sozy babe :lol:
> 
> View attachment 82652


u bad ...me sad:no:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamG said:


> Mate your food always looks so good and different, i'm jealous! What's a typical Weeks shop like? You still keeping that food diary?


i am indeed pal..scroll up to a few posts ago and u will see todays so far , i have to mix it up, would fail if it was just

chicken and rice :death:



Milky said:


> Mate he is the KING of shopping trust me !


lol the obsession continues Milky :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> ok so I feel like the past 2 days have been a bit of a turning point, think my new stomach meds have kicked in :thumb:
> 
> yesterday i trained chest and ate around 2500 cals
> 
> ...


Tommy, are you taking 2x50mg oxy's per day??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy, are you taking 2x50mg oxy's per day??


Yea


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea


Holy fuark man why!? lol

You good pal? Long time no speak x


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MXD said:


> Holy fuark man why!? lol
> 
> You good pal? Long time no speak x


Why not ? Don't scare me - explain ? I'm good max. ..

( Better  )


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Why not ? Don't scare me - explain ? I'm good max. ..
> 
> ( Better  )


'kin over kill huge lol.

I'd just go 25dbol max, peptides and growth factors are where it's at imo mate (ghrp+mod / igf des pre etc. With lower doses of gear 

Glad you're well man.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> 2 oxy balloon faced mofo


Dude that's a plus at the mo my face is drawn with the weight loss , u got me confused now , my source says 100mg ed for 3 weeks as a booster ??


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea


Im just thinking of your liver mate! 1 per day is plenty.. espeacialy with your health concerns at the moment. I know your feeling better but dont run before you can walk. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Im just thinking of your liver mate! 1 per day is plenty.. espeacialy with your health concerns at the moment. I know your feeling better but dont run before you can walk. :thumbup1:


Ano pal but my livers clear


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just prepping my shake bumps up to about 800 cals I use whole milk and 3 lrg scoops of reflex one stop extreme


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Ano pal but my livers clear


it was!!!:laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breakfast shake this morn..

3 scoops whey/carb powder

milk...mmmm

bunana...

Strawberry ice cream

evoo

25mg Oxy..2 bluehearts yum


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Breakfast shake this morn..
> 
> 3 scoops whey/carb powder
> 
> ...


sexy as fuk !! :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> sexy as fuk !! :thumb:


I was in asda's this morn,and thought about the the rice pudding,800 cal tin,might pick a

few up on weekend!slowly starting to fill out a bit now,so dont want to spill over too

quick lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> I was in asda's this morn,and thought about the the rice pudding,800 cal tin,might pick a
> 
> few up on weekend!slowly starting to fill out a bit now,so dont want to spill over too
> 
> quick lol.


dont tempt me Mal !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> I am addicted to quark & options choc powder ... Doesnt have the calories but tastes like it does


Still not tried quark keep forgetting !!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning T

Did you remember to weigh?? I forgot.. I will do it tomorrow


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just made chicken soup , 550gs chicken breast cooked in to lentil broth soup, it's a winner ! Served with wholemeal bagel  ) will have 2 meals tonight from it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Just made chicken soup , 550gs chicken breast cooked in to lentil broth soup, it's a winner ! Served with wholemeal bagel  ) will have 2 meals tonight from it


So is it just chicken in some baxters soup or.somethin or you make the soup?

Home made chilli for me this weekend


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fvckin wife just commented on my growing belly:cursing: might have to cut back on the

cals!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> So is it just chicken in some baxters soup or.somethin or you make the soup?
> 
> Home made chilli for me this weekend


yea Rob 2x tins of Baxters Lentil, brown off chicken first then add and slow cook for 20 mins LUSH !!

im in a cookinbg mood lol gonna do a big pot of mince n tatties for tomorrow

hope ur good buddy?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Fvckin wife just commented on my growing belly:cursing: might have to cut back on the
> 
> cals!


HA! thats Karma bitch :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> yea Rob 2x tins of Baxters Lentil, brown off chicken first then add and slow cook for 20 mins LUSH !!
> 
> im in a cookinbg mood lol gonna do a big pot of mince n tatties for tomorrow
> 
> hope ur good buddy?


All good cheers mate. Good to see people still pushing on from Jan


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> Fvckin wife just commented on my growing belly:cursing: might have to cut back on the
> 
> cals!


yeah she mentioned it to me aswel mate.... I told her to leave you alone


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bit of advice T, dont drink on them oxy's... a couple of drinks is ok but dont go on a night of drinking!!

You will have a hang over like you've never had before!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Bit of advice T, dont drink on them oxy's... a couple of drinks is ok but dont go on a night of drinking!!
> 
> You will have a hang over like you've never had before!!!


no worries in that dept dude i only have a wee binge every few week, i ve dropped the oxys to1 per day

( no booze last night just stallionness :thumb: )


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> All good cheers mate. Good to see people still pushing on from Jan


yea man but lost the stone so trying to get that and my health back, will check ur journal out m8 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just giving you the heads up mate...

years ago, the first time I used them.. I went out on a stag doo... drank loads.. I was ill for 4 days :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Just giving you the heads up mate...
> 
> years ago, the first time I used them.. I went out on a stag doo... drank loads.. I was ill for 4 days :laugh:


Fuk that sheeat ! 4 days ! I get terrible headaches with Viagra especially if booze is involved


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So this mornings shoulders ... Had my oxy and shake heading out in half an hour ...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> So this mornings shoulders ... Had my oxy and shake heading out in half an hour ...


 :blink:

Morning Mr !!  You went training around 6am on a Saturday ? *wow* Well done :thumb:

And check very last update I made around midnight or else :gun_bandana: and :2guns: ..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> :blink:
> 
> Morning Mr !!  You went training around 6am on a Saturday ? *wow* Well done :thumb:
> 
> And check very last update I made around midnight or else :gun_bandana: and :2guns: ..


Sure did dude  then this


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Porridge , mass shake with added Q10 omegas , bagel and tea YUM!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Sure did dude


What's this pie about ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lololol oooooo bagel mmm looks tasty


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Porridge , mass shake with added Q10 omegas , bagel and tea YUM!!


too much jam:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> too much jam:lol:


Stop looking at my hole


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Stop looking at my hole


you loves it :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> you loves it :lol:


Busted ! Lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Im fasting today,no breaky...and off down gower for nice long walk lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Weighed myself post training and breakie ... Will do again same time next week ... Chuffed with that I know it will be squed a bit with breakie but still up !!














plus a wee pic fae this morning ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Dude are you cottaging in public toilets ?


In da gym lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Im fasting today,no breaky...and off down gower for nice long walk lol.


Why cause of what ur wife said ?


----------



## Dazramplin4 (May 5, 2012)

Hi can you tell me how to start one of these I'm having trouble


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazramplin4 said:


> Hi can you tell me how to start one of these I'm having trouble


Go to members journals and click on post new thread , it's a green box at the top of the screen


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prepping this for my next 2 meals 550gs salmon , sprinkled with olive oil, proper , paprika , pine nuts , cashews , cook for 25 mind serve with whole grain rice


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Why cause of what ur wife said ?


Partly:lol: just feel bloated,after weeks of feeling tight its not a nice feeling tbh,i feel better already

now after a good strut round the coast,just had whey in water and a small bowl of cereal!

Making pizza tonight,make the base out of gluten free flour,and lots of nice toppings!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Partly:lol: just feel bloated,after weeks of feeling tight its not a nice feeling tbh,i feel better already
> 
> now after a good strut round the coast,just had whey in water and a small bowl of cereal!
> 
> Making pizza tonight,make the base out of gluten free flour,and lots of nice toppings!!!


get some prunes down ya :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Not far off 15st now,you'l easy hit 15.6 i thinks,in a month or so....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Not far off 15st now,you'l easy hit 15.6 i thinks,in a month or so....


Mal can you believe taht weight this morning !! is it the oxys? on been 4 days lol

i was 14st last week at the hospital :lol: love it though :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Mal can you believe taht weight this morning !! is it the oxys? on been 4 days lol
> 
> i was 14st last week at the hospital :lol: love it though :thumbup1:


You will gain naturally tom after your weight loss etc,in theory you should go heavier than the

last time you were on cycle and at your best,but to get there will be a great

improvement.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> You will gain naturally tom after your weight loss etc,in theory you should go heavier than the
> 
> last time you were on cycle and at your best,but to get there will be a great
> 
> improvement.


Just met a m8 fir a juice he was like WTF youve grown since I last saw you a week ago ! I said its was just dehydration


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

just had homemade pizza and choco brownie's and icecream lol,im like starting

to feel nice and full again, nice bottle of wine for later's,you out or in tonight?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> just had homemade pizza and choco brownie's and icecream lol,im like starting
> 
> to feel nice and full again, nice bottle of wine for later's,you out or in tonight?


Mmmmm that's my fav pudding ! Not sure Mal I wanna train in the morning and Jay said avoid booze on Oxys but it's a sunny evening so should do something


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So tonight din dins kinds Italian chicken stew... Will make it spivey lots of seasoning


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you eat well fair play,a glass of vino with that wont hurt!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have just had a curry from the curry house, i organised 2 onion bhajis and a sheekh kebab to look like cock n balls on my mrs plate, sat there giggling like a schoolkid. Your food looks way healthier, still could of made a cock n ball pic with the cucumber though


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> you eat well fair play,a glass of vino with that wont hurt!!


The end result added egg noodles


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i have just had a curry from the curry house, i organised 2 onion bhajis and a sheekh kebab to look like cock n balls on my mrs plate, sat there giggling like a schoolkid. Your food looks way healthier, still could of made a cock n ball pic with the cucumber though


Think you need to up the dose lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good morning the people's ... Leg day for me ... Think I will head for 8 to get it over with ... Coffee for now


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Breakie was a bagel with peanut butter and banana / oxy  headin out soon looks like its gonna be a sunny day so gym done by 930 then day of sunny funny


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Porridge for me and some whey,dont know whats happening today yet,could be

cinema later though,not so sunny here today ..groan..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Porridge for me and some whey,dont know whats happening today yet,could be
> 
> cinema later though,not so sunny here today ..groan..


Beautiful here walked in to town half hour but sun on my face tunes in the ears , having a coffee before I blast legs ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So trashed ma legs , wk 2 of squatting .. Uppedthe weight by 10k and was fine .... Just having salmon , beet root and rice turn heading to the park accross the street it's got ducks n squirrels lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

My parks got them lol,and a pond with ducks...just been down the golf range for

a whack,nice n sunny now.

Gonna have dinner now? maybe a load of cheese on toast..and a good stroll after's..

Thats a cool pic tom lol,then squirrels are naughty mofo's!!I dont trust them one

bit.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> My parks got them lol,and a pond with ducks...just been down the golf range for
> 
> a whack,nice n sunny now.
> 
> ...


Mmmm live grilled cheese on toast !! I'm in park now coffee n paper , next 2 meals already cooked and prepped


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Just weighed,15.8 im shocked,, thought i was heavier after all this eating,feel bigger and

fuller but stayed the same on the scales,hope i can stay at this weight tbh and just add muscle

and still lose more fat!

Just had a massive chicken dinner and cheesecake lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Just weighed,15.8 im shocked,, thought i was heavier after all this eating,feel bigger and
> 
> fuller but stayed the same on the scales,hope i can stay at this weight tbh and just add muscle
> 
> ...


cow :lol:

dude thats brownies, cheescake etc etc??

ive had 3 meals, 2 to go...gonna have a shake now then chicken pasta then mackeral n salad


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great day !! Legs session was awesome , ate 4 meals and now a wee scooby snack


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice snack there,making me hungry lol<i forgot to tell you ive upped things,and my dbol

started kicking in today,just 30mg a day,and oxy on training days


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Nice snack there,making me hungry lol<i forgot to tell you ive upped things,and my dbol
> 
> started kicking in today,just 30mg a day,and oxy on training days


Gweedy Boi  why dbol now ? I think I'm getting the oxy headaches again got them last time  dropped to 1 per day do see how it goes , rest day and first day back at work for me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Breakfast and meals for work , chicken pasta, salad , grapes and shake that will see me through til 6 tonight


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Gweedy Boi  why dbol now ? I think I'm getting the oxy headaches again got them last time  dropped to 1 per day do see how it goes , rest day and first day back at work for me


I only had 20 naps,so took them on training days,and still got a bit headachy,so just started

the dbol now..and will stay on them for a while,less sides..and still good gains.

Im avin pancakes for breaky and whey....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The heading to this thread needs to be changed to

Tommy & Mals munch fest Journal.. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> The heading to this thread needs to be changed to
> 
> Tommy & Mals munch fest Journal.. :thumb:


U know what they say Jay 70% diet


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Just had a load of boiled eggs and soldiers and a bowl of rice crispies,diets going a bit

random:lol: but the dbols will thank me for it

Been to the cinema...ate a load of pick,n,mix....not good.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Just had a load of boiled eggs and soldiers and a bowl of rice crispies,diets going a bit
> 
> random:lol: but the dbols will thank me for it
> 
> Been to the cinema...ate a load of pick,n,mix....not good.


Oink !! Just in from work having a wee lie doon lol , so far I've had 2 shakes , 2 bowls of chicken pasta , breakie ... Having a steak n salad , then chicken tonight


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Im feeling a bit o'inky,but looking forward to training tomoz,should get pumped

hard i recon,with plenty of vainage:thumb:im carbed to the max!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Im feeling a bit o'inky,but looking forward to training tomoz,should get pumped
> 
> hard i recon,with plenty of vainage:thumb:im carbed to the max!


Woke up from my snooze and had a craving for hot milk cornflakes ??? So had a big bowl with brown sugar and added some nuts  tastes soooo good !!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Woke up from my snooze and had a craving for hot milk cornflakes ??? So had a big bowl with brown sugar and added some nuts  tastes soooo good !!


hot milk is awesome on cereal lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Woke up from my snooze and had a craving for hot milk cornflakes ??? So had a big bowl with brown sugar and added some nuts  tastes soooo good !!


Try oat porridge with crushed almonds & Strawberry jam now that is awesome


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Try oat porridge with crushed almonds & Strawberry jam now that is awesome


Mmmmmmm I will sounds lush


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Mmmmmmm I will sounds lush


When i have it i crush up 50grams of almonds then mix it in with the oats & milk and pop it in the microwave for 5 min or so, after its finished i just mix in the jam


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Morgan mes Amis  shake , bagel Gym >>>>>> chest session Comming up


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mornin tommy.......busy day today, lots to fit in.....chest n tri's later, low cal day today.Feel nice

and full,just downed a dbol with my coffee! and the sun's poking through already


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> mornin tommy.......busy day today, lots to fit in.....chest n tri's later, low cal day today.Feel nice
> 
> and full,just downed a dbol with my coffee! and the sun's poking through already


Morning malinky  I had coffee and oxy at 6am lol just done chest , thrashed it ... Flys, inclines , press, dips, declines ... Ouchy !! Sat at Starbucks trying to catch ma breath lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Starbucks... your like a lady of lesuire :lol:

Whats your job tommy? do you work shifts or do just have flexible hours?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Starbucks... *your like a lady of lesuire * :lol:
> 
> Whats your job tommy? do you work shifts or do just have flexible hours?





> ]Lady that lunches more like


 :lol: Tommy ... that's you sussed !

ps ... he works on the perfume counter at boots :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TheBob said:


> He is an " orange face "


and carmine nails


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Greshie ya queen , I don't know what that is


I bet Tommy does


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Starbucks... your like a lady of lesuire :lol:
> 
> Whats your job tommy? do you work shifts or do just have flexible hours?


I'm a store manager Jay , I train at 7 then Starbucks at 815 then work at 845..,. Timed to perfection ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So far ... 2 mass shakes , chicken and pasta , soup and egg sandwich....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm a store manager Jay , I train at 7 then Starbucks at 815 then work at 845..,. Timed to perfection ...


You have a lot of routine in your life...which is a good thing.

My diet has been sh!t over the bank hol weekend.... I need to get back in order this week


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> You have a lot of routine in your life...which is a good thing.
> 
> My diet has been sh!t over the bank hol weekend.... I need to get back in order this week


I don't have a family or kids so easy for me Jay


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> I don't have a family or kids so easy for me Jay


It was hard coz we were out on day trips... and family meals.. I just couldnt turn down the chocolate fudge cake desert!!! I was dribbling


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

god im knackered,all training done and concreting done...loads of carbs now,oven chips! good

pumps in the gym too..all high rep stuff..need a hot bath..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> I'm the same, ya old hermit ..... Ya gonna go like Bridget jones , dead face down in vomit getting eaten by Alsatians
> 
> Lol


Aye riiiiite !!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> It was hard coz we were out on day trips... and family meals.. I just couldnt turn down the chocolate fudge cake desert!!! I was dribbling


I've had 2 cakes today took a massive ****** after my mass shake at 7 my flatware was worried lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> god im knackered,all training done and concreting done...loads of carbs now,oven chips! good
> 
> pumps in the gym too..all high rep stuff..need a hot bath..


Oven chips !! Mal ur diets like a teenagers lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome Wednesday !! Back session at 7am OUCHY ... Coffee nana.. Shake .... Not feeling great this morning could easily have another 2 hours in ma kip but the guilt would kill me lol ...bye >>>>>


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fuk sake the Oxys are awesome !! I'm buzzin .. Just need a whilstle and a strobe light lolll


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

strict diet today ,no alphabet spaghetti on toast for this hunk today. Will be eating eggs, lots

of eggs and cheese..whey and oats for breaky..and dbol...i loooooooooovvveee dbol.

Chicken stirfry tonight..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> strict diet today ,no alphabet spaghetti on toast for this hunk today. Will be eating eggs, lots
> 
> of eggs and cheese..whey and oats for breaky..and dbol...i loooooooooovvveee dbol.
> 
> Chicken stirfry tonight..


I love thai green, chicken stirfry!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Fuk sake the Oxys are awesome !! I'm buzzin .. Just need a whilstle and a strobe light lolll


The party animal is apearing!!!:laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I love thai green, chicken stirfry!!!


My misses cooks it all up,didnt realise it was low in carbs too,,eat loads and

no bloat as well.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> The party animal is apearing!!!:laugh:


It is Jay I was actually singing getting ready this morning at 6am was out the door at 620 sang all the way to the subway lollllll ( at Starbucks now  )


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I love thai green, chicken stirfry!!!


Me too !! I need to buy a ore cooked chicken today - only got shakes on my bag


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> It is Jay I was actually singing getting ready this morning at 6am was out the door at 620 sang all the way to the subway lollllll ( at Starbucks now  )


Behave.... you need to be strict on this cycle.. plenty of time to party after your cycle when you will be buff


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Morning Wales !! Lolll comes home last night sits down on the couch and fell asleep til 10pm !! The mornings back session must have wiped me out , so I missed my steak and mash dinner  had a shake and a bagel with chicken then hit the sack, got DOMs this morning but it's a rest day and not working til 11 this morning


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Morning scotland .this is Wales calling Eggs for breaky and oats..3mil of test,pre workout

100mg of dbol and oxy:whistling: its raining hard here..i want dnp!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Morning scotland .this is Wales calling Eggs for breaky and oats..3mil of test,pre workout
> 
> 100mg of dbol and oxy:whistling: its raining hard here..i want dnp!


You want to calm down Boyo!! Lol I've had an oxy and 1ml test / 1ml deca ... Porridge and shake


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol, i mean one oxy a 5 dbol,having a triple espresso at the moi'ment,got back delts and

bi's to train,its alot so need superman energy!

Eat loads of protein today and low carbs.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing much to report guys hospital at 2 for my endoscopy ... No food or training today


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bet your starving...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Nothing much to report guys hospital at 2 for my *endoscopy* ... No food or training today


WHat was that like mate,which hole did they go in?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> WHat was that like mate,which hole did they go in?


Getting it at 2 it's down the throat mal


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Getting it at 2 it's down the throat mal


YOUR USED TO THAT:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Getting it at 2 it's down the throat mal


Have a slap up meal laters on,,, and chocolate cake n custard for after's..yum.

Hope it all goes well mate..x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy check out mine and dai's new diet in my journal


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy check out mine and dai's new diet in my journal


That diets to clean bro,you need some sh1t in there:lol:..im heating up eggs atm,so its like

drinking hot soup,so its not like eating solid food.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> That diets to clean bro,you need some sh1t in there:lol:..im heating up eggs atm,so its like
> 
> drinking hot soup,so its not like eating solid food.


All jokes aside Ive got to change my diet now to cut for hols.. Im working away this weeken, so will start new diet monday..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> YOUR USED TO THAT:lol:


I'm hoping my extensive experience will come in handy - seriously !! Lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> All jokes aside Ive got to change my diet now to cut for hols.. Im working away this weeken, so will start new diet monday..


Dont mate wast of time,keep up the mass route,you could clean things up,but you should still

make size.mass gains your priority imo.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im not going to go to drastic... just clean it up a bit and increase cardio


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you off to barry tomoz,i was offered ticket and a ride,but had to turn it down,wish he'd told me

earlier in the week lol,never mind!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Early doors but my insides are sore after yesterday's procedure .. Had to get up and make some hot water and honey for my throat , wee protein shake and a coffee too ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure if I should go gym before work ... Insides are tender ...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Early doors but my insides are sore after yesterday's procedure .. Had to get up and make some hot water and honey for my throat , wee protein shake and a coffee too ...


Honey is always good. I got "Tyrozets" Dual Action: Anaesthetic to quickly numb throat pain & Antibiotic to help fight throat infection.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

And wanna add that this one last post made was my 1000th!! Yay!!!



Giving u a wee homemade shake :tongue: and take this :001_tt2: and that :gun_bandana: and doubling with that one too! :2guns:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> And wanna add that this one last post made was my 1000th!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Giving u a wee homemade shake :tongue: and take this :001_tt2: and that :gun_bandana: and doubling with that one too! :2guns:


Yeay !!! No spillage


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Decided to leave my weigh in until Monday as I missed a full days food with going to hospital yesterday ... I've got half a chicken , 300gs of venison sausages, mash and veg for work .. Plus a shake ... Should see me til 5ish...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

No weigh in but this weeks pics


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Can see good changes already tom :thumb: ....3 toast n jam and 6 egg's n ice cream for breaky,about

7-800 cals..mmmm


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Abds a lot more prounonced there from a side view, try implementing cardio x4 week 45' ??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Abds a lot more prounonced there from a side view, try implementing cardio x4 week 45' ??


Yea I need to get back to incline on the treadmill ..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Can see good changes already tom :thumb: ....3 toast n jam and 6 egg's n ice cream for breaky,about
> 
> 7-800 cals..mmmm


Nice


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

so...things have taken a down turn health wise yesterday, had 2funny turns at work yesterday, basically you feel hot and a bit weak and sick all at the same time i call it a ****** lol...they last for about 15 mins and you have to sit down, from then on i was rough last night so only ate a couple of shakes and some venison sausages. Overnight i feel like i have the flu so bought some flu tabs.

i will get my biopsy results in about 2 weeks, they took 6 samples from my stomach, then i will get the meds i really need.

short term i have gastritus with infected bacteria in my stomach and my throat is swollen due to a throat infection !!

im gonna eat what i can or blend it and as many shakes, ice cream, creamed rice etc as possible to keep the cals up,

dont want to lose another stone again!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gutted for you mate,just when things were looking good..hope they get to the bottom of it soon

dude,unrelated maybe but naps and dbol have that sick& weird feeling on me,usually take a few days off

and start again..

Try and keep up the food,the best you can......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> gutted for you mate,just when things were looking good..hope they get to the bottom of it soon
> 
> dude,unrelated maybe but naps and dbol have that sick& weird feeling on me,usually take a few days off
> 
> ...


woke up at 5 this morning after a pretty crap sleep, made a protein shake and had a oiken yoghurt and went back to bed til 10,

went and bought flu tabs then been in all day, cant really taste much but ive MADE myself eat all day

shake/ lge oinken peach yoghurt

2 apple muller rices

2 sirloin steaks

half a chicken cut up and put in to scotch broth soup

lge punnet of strawberries

tub of vanilla ice cream

^^^

some good/ some bad but just wanna get the cals in, too weak to train

not sure about work tomorrow all depends on what happens throughthe night

my flatmate whose a PT has told me to stop training as my body cant fight the gastritus and throat infection

aswell as repair muscle post training, think training will take a back seat until i feel better, the focus is calories.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Time off training will get you better quicker,have a day or 2 off work if you can,and lol get

a couple of tubs of your favorite ice cream down you,with pancakes and syrup!!!x

If it makes you feel better,i weighed 15-10 today so not much change in the last 2 weeks,

even with all the rubbish in the diet lol.

Gonna start low cals again this week.....try lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Time off training will get you better quicker,have a day or 2 off work if you can,and lol get
> 
> a couple of tubs of your favorite ice cream down you,with pancakes and syrup!!!x
> 
> ...


ya jammy git :gun_bandana:

im gonna eat and eat...gotta keep this weight on

dont think i will have a choice about work Mal im dying here so prob will be off for a few days at least


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> ya jammy git :gun_bandana:
> 
> im gonna eat and eat...gotta keep this weight on
> 
> dont think i will have a choice about work Mal im dying here so prob will be *off for a few days *at least


awesome,get some good dvd's in and some nice pizza!!!have a few days off tabs too....you;l be gtg

soon enough.stay positeeve..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

wee update on today

went to the Docs, took my hospital report and shes given me a 7 day course of 3 differnt types of anti-bionics,

she said it will clear the gastritus and throat indection - so its rest and eating all week, took the week off the gym.

However my boss aint happy ive been signed off, hes guilting me to come back and " review my sickness mid week "

hes concerned my team/the store are suffering with me off, i said i didnt think he understood the severity of my illness and

he was questioning my sincerity and work commitment, he speedily replied i had misunderstood him and he wouldnt expect me to

work whilst sick...and how was i feeling? :gun_bandana:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So day 3 ov rest and antibiotics , my tongue isn't white anymore almost pink again and my stomach seems to be accepting food better no sick feelings, bit lethargic with all the meds but that's to be expected ... So I'm happy  food wide I'm avoiding red meat this week, today is fish and chicken , couple of shakes , cottage cheese and fruits ... It's hard taking a week off the gym but very needed


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Seafood , cottage cheese and beetroot .. Will have this later tonight as well


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> wee update on today
> 
> went to the Docs, took my hospital report and shes given me a 7 day course of 3 differnt types of anti-bionics,
> 
> ...


Your BOSS = @rsehole



Tommy10 said:


> So day 3 ov rest and antibiotics , my tongue isn't white anymore almost pink again and my stomach seems to be accepting food better no sick feelings, bit lethargic with all the meds but that's to be expected ... So I'm happy  food wide I'm avoiding red meat this week, today is fish and chicken , couple of shakes , cottage cheese and fruits ... It's hard taking a week off the gym but very needed


Go easy with proteins, u need lots of minerals, vitamins ect



Tommy10 said:


> Seafood , cottage cheese and beetroot .. Will have this later tonight as well


That sounds yummy!

:drool:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey GG  I'm adding fish oils , wheatgrass and Nexgen ( by reflex) for added Vits


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Seafood , cottage cheese and beetroot .. Will have this later tonight as well


dude,my kind of food there...although all ive eaten today is some eggs this morn in a shaky thing,

and just had half a tub of cottage cheese,i got no apatite atm,so il take advantage and

have a cutting day lol. I love calamari mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy, sorry to hear your poorly again.... let yourself recover properly... and time away from the gym will let your muscles rest & grow!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Tommy, sorry to hear your poorly again.... let yourself recover properly... and time away from the gym will let your muscles rest & grow!!!


Thanks Jay , I'm very emotional today ,must be all the meds kicking in .. just went to See an indie film , about 2 brothers ... Reminded me of my brother when he was alive ... That's all I needed today ! Lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Thanks Jay , I'm very emotional today ,must be all the meds kicking in .. just went to See an indie film , about 2 brothers ... Reminded me of my brother when he was alive ... That's all I needed today ! Lol


I think someone needs a cooch!!!

have some comfort food to make yourself feel better. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I think someone needs a cooch!!!
> 
> have some comfort food to make yourself feel better. :thumbup1:


Just made this , low fat Aberdeen Angus sausages ... Mm mm


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks nice!!!

I want some of your sausage tommy....

JOKING!:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> looks nice!!!
> 
> I want some of your sausage tommy....
> 
> JOKING!:laugh:


Then this







... Sausages didn't go down well bad stomach cramps so no red meat until I'm better


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lg Chicken Breast diced with fresh cut pineapple , cashew nuts , onion, mushrooms... Season and slow cool for 46 mins ... Serve with organic w/ meal pasta


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Yum! Sweet.. 

Update in Journal just to give u an hard on :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Lg Chicken Breast diced with fresh cut pineapple , cashew nuts , onion, mushrooms... Season and slow cool for 46 mins ... Serve with organic w/ meal pasta


Wee snack first , crunchy peanut butter and honey on w/ meal bread


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

And REPPED babe :001_tt2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> And REPPED babe :001_tt2:


bit like our first date

OVERDUE :rockon: :clap: :rolleye: :gun_bandana: :tt2:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive noticed your a bit chef T, do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive noticed your a bit chef T, do you enjoy cooking?


In the past couple of years I do... Think it's because chicken and rice is so bland I started buying spices and more veg etc... Plus there was a time I banned microwaves to make me cook and not heat ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good start - cereal , Banana on toast , protein shake


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> OVERDUE :rockon: :clap: :rolleye: :gun_bandana: :tt2:


oiiiii 

:blowme:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Having a queezie moment so sitting in the park till it passes


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Dude that looks like school dinners


That's why he's having a queezey moment in the park !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Dude that looks like school dinners


It was lush. ! Like being a kid again .. Although the red Meat knocked me sick all day !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning all, time to get things back on track. Today is day 7/ last day of my anti biotics and im feel better than a week ago. Im not 100% but well enough to get back to work and training. Ive not missed the gym at all but todays day 8 without it so im going to have my first session, not really planning what im going to do just wanna get in there and break the ice. Ive been eating well all through the week, lots of fish, chicken , pasta and plenty of shakes and fruit. Im still not going to over load my stomach with big meals at this point, taking the little and often approach until im fully back to normal. I get my biopsy results sometime this week, they took 2 samples from my gut and 4 from my stomach, hoping for the all clear but will just have to wait and see what happens. Will be back at work tomorrow, feeling a tad nervous about that ? Prob just anxiety about whats been going on in my absence and how my boss is going to be with me after another week off ( signed off).

Anyway business as usual so expect daily updates

Have a great day guys :thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad u feeling better.. Just take it easy. And have a look at my Journal when u get a chance..

:2guns:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Glad u feeling better.. Just take it easy. And have a look at my Journal when u get a chance..
> 
> :2guns:


U journal whore


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Iv had a **** stuck in my ensuite for days, the bowl looks like a swamp


Is ur suite avacdo ? Lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Tommy, looks like youve been up & down again!!! atleast your feeling better...

I hope the biopsy comes back good mate, let us know ASAP


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello, is everything ok Tommy?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

TheBob said:


> No his chuff hole is ruined form last night


I was thinking he may have had some bad news on his biopsy!!!!!!

It may not be a good time for your humer at the moment fella


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep! Tommy's in a very good humour this morning .... he danced Latino last night


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good... wish the lazy sh!t could of let us worriers know:bounce: :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I was thinking he may have had some bad news on his biopsy!!!!!!
> 
> It may not be a good time for your humer at the moment fella


Hi Jay ... Any day now buddie ... Back training twice this week then rest taking it slow and getting my appetite back


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

very quiet in here Tommy? hows things mate?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think that bangers and mash done him in lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is where I'm at Lads...............


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So back on track now, feel great! no stomach issues this week and back training

Sunday- Legs/ Abs

Tues Chest/ Tris

Thursday- Back/ bis

will train on saturday morning do shoulders and maybe cardio sunday morning if i dont go out.

Took a snap this morning, still looking lean but weighed in at 202 so im ok with that

pinned test/ deca this week


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

so BIG cook off tonight for 2 meals tonight and 4 tomorrow , fillet steak , salmon , chops and Thai prawns - think I've got my appetite back ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

And pudding


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I always think there is an awful lot of effort and waste in a fresh pineapple compared with the result, however tasty ... fresh berries win the day every time for me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I always think there is an awful lot of effort and waste in a fresh pineapple compared with the result, however tasty ... fresh berries win the day every time for me





TheBob said:


> Pineapple is tasty but


berries are great but cost a fortune, pineapples are only a quid, i leave for a few days to ripen then BINGO and great for the

baby gravy :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd forgotten pineapples are so cheap..... still prefer berries though


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good moaning,,egg's for breaky..followed by training..then sunbathing!!!!and a bit of

work lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> Good moaning,,egg's for breaky..followed by training..then sunbathing!!!!and a bit of
> 
> work lol.


Think I will be sat outside my office today catching some rayz!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> Good moaning,,egg's for breaky..followed by training..then sunbathing!!!!and a bit of
> 
> work lol.


Cereal , mass shake , at Starbucks now , got a smashing colour past 2 days but working for 5 days solid now , rest day , can feel the dom in my back ... Got salmon and chops for today's meals


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Cereal , mass shake , at Starbucks now , got a smashing colour past 2 days but working for 5 days solid now , rest day , can feel the dom in my back ... Got salmon and chops for today's meals


As much as i like the sun it ruins my hunger,feel a bit tired this morn,might have heat stroke

maybe???Might wear a hat today with my aviator's.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Think I will be sat outside my office today catching some rayz!!!!!!


Get the bermuda shorts on jay,and a pint of rum and coke:thumb:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Hello !!
> 
> Back in January i took part in "The Tale Of 9 Men Comp" I weighed in at 13'11, over the next 12 weeks I got up to 15st.
> 
> ...


How you going on with the above mate??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> As much as i like the sun it ruins my hunger,feel a bit tired this morn,might have heat stroke
> 
> maybe???Might wear a hat today with my aviator's.


I was a bit like that yesterday but come 8 pm I scoffed 2 packets of king prawns , fillet steak and a piece of salmon, large tub of yogurt with half a pineapple then 2 cheese rolls lollll


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> How you going on with the above mate??


It's been setback after setback Nige, but all my treatment is over now and getting back to normal , diet and exercise has really improved this week so back on track


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> Get the bermuda shorts on jay,and a pint of rum and coke:thumb:


Bermuda shorts!!!! you can take the man out of swansea!!! but you cant take swansea out of the man :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

check out my italian look,pic from today lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

blues brother!!!!

looking good mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> blues brother!!!!
> 
> looking good mate


And you mate...its all about the beach body these days!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning Wales  cheeky wee shoulder session conning up / then work til 6 ..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

morning Scotland! sunbathing and resting today....hamered delts yest,loads of volume..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BoomBoomPow!! Thrashed it !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Nice lockers haha
> 
> You got some chin strap beard action going on there


We both know you meant knockers gym was Empty so snatched a cheeky pic lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Nice lockers haha
> 
> *You got some chin strap beard action going on there*


*
*

And there is little that looks "strawberry blond" about it either ..... just sayin


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> BoomBoomPow!! Thrashed it !!
> View attachment 84558


you own that camera baby!! nice head tilt ......edgy just got back from the coast..lush day

on the beach in my speedo's...bella!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome'ly hot day!! three cliffs bay..pennard.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> awesome'ly hot day!! three cliffs bay..pennard.
> 
> View attachment 84585


I'm sexy and I know it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Up and heading to the gym for last session of the week LEGS then off to work til 630 OUCH !!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Up and heading to the gym for last session of the week LEGS then off to work til 630 OUCH !!


my legs are killing from all the cliff walking yest lol,easy day today..it very hot again!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> my legs are killing from all the cliff walking yest lol,easy day today..it very hot again!


Just walked 1.5 miles up the gym was boiling !! will catch some cheeky wee rays on my breaks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Just walked 1.5 miles up the gym was boiling !! will catch some cheeky wee rays on my breaks


God i got no patience in this hot weather lol,nightmare in the super market.....lucky i dont

suffer from roid rage!!! Its hotter than yesterday....not looking forward to training this week

no air-con,hard to breath..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wish i was here again!!!! might sneak down there this week


----------

